# Feel like I'll get pneumonia *again*! How to prevent?



## flowmom (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey mamas,

In the week before Christmas I got a cold from my kids. It started with stuffy nose and sore throat, then went into my larynx, then got mucousy in the back of my throat, then serious barky coughing, then moved into my chest with lots of mucousy coughing that was hard to control. Then it turned into "walking pneumonia". It took me about 6 weeks to recover, and even after abx (I was desperate because of my sitch) it took ages for the cough and chest feeling to subside. I've never had respiratory problems before.

About a week or two ago I started to feel well enough to exercise, etc. And now I have the *same* cold (from my kids again)! Right now I'm at the stuffy nose, swollen throat glands, mucous at the back of the throat, occasional cough, and scratchy voice stage.

Please help me prevent this going into my chest and turning into pneumonia! I am taking vit C, CLO, and doing neti pot and gargling.

I'm under a lot of stress...my dh suddenly announced before xmas that he was feeling hopeless about our marriage, then he moved out on Jan 3. My mom thinks that my chest is vulnerable because I'm heartbroken







. I'm trying to manage my stress but realistically it's tough. I've lost 16 lbs since xmas without trying.

What can I do other than fluid, rest (haha), and what I'm already doing?


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

I haven't dealt wit h it before and thus I'm not sure how it develops. Is it like a chest cold gone bad? Where you get additional infections (viral or bacterial) from the mucous in your lungs? If so, then Mucinex is awesome for getting the mucous out. It really, really worked well for me in preventing head colds from moving to my chest. This is the only OTC thing I keep in the house. My other main defense against all things cold/flu related is eating chopped up raw garlic. I do 3 cloves a day - to work best it must be raw and must be chopped up. I am currently downing it in a shot of lemon juice/evoo/salt and it's actually really good. If I weren't grain free, I could spread it on bread.


----------



## flowmom (Feb 3, 2004)

I might pick up some mucinex...it sounds like it could be preventative in my case. I rarely do OTC, but I apparently my immune system isn't what it normally is right now.


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Dude, there seriously has to be something in the soil, or something!! Most everybody I know is dealing with reoccurring respitory infectons, inclucing pnemonia. I'm getting over my 5th ordeal of this, since November..and thankfully, it didn't linger in my chest. I took Musinex, and also used my inhalor more often. I don't know how true this is, but my dd's pulminary doc when she was an infant told us to avoid VICS chest rub. She gave me a long speal of how this actually encourages a pnemonia to set it, I'm sure you can google this and find the technical terms. I've taken antibiotics each time the chest infection got bad, Levequin helped, but the best by far was the Bactrim, so if you get antibiotics again, maybe ask about Bactrim. it's sulfer and seemed to work far better than the others. Hugs, I know this sucks!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Nin Jiom Cough Syprup, you can get it at Save On Foods and London Drugs. I had pneumonia 3 times one winter, 2 the next, since I have discovered this stuff I have not had it again (I also had it several times prior to those winters) and I have used my inhaler ONCE. My entire extended family swears by it now.

When I feel like a cold is moving into my chest I make sure to have a few doses preventatively, usually I put a tablespoon into peppermint tea. It doesn't taste too bad. And the bonus is that it is all natural.

My MIL also swears by manuka honey, but I haven't tried it. There is honey in the Nin Jiom but I'm not sure what kind.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kailey's mom* 
She gave me a long speal of how this actually encourages a pnemonia to set it, I'm sure you can google this and find the technical terms. I've taken antibiotics each time the chest infection got bad, Levequin helped, but the best by far was the Bactrim, so if you get antibiotics again, maybe ask about Bactrim. it's sulfer and seemed to work far better than the others. Hugs, I know this sucks!

Lots of people are allergic to sulfa drugs, so be careful with that one flowmom. They do work great if you're not allergic.

Drugs like Chlorpheniram Maleate (brand name Chlortripolon) will put a cold into your chest really quickly. I try to avoid all drugs and let my system work it out, with the exception of Nin Jiom.


----------



## giraffee (Sep 30, 2009)

No advice, just hugs and good vibes.


----------



## beaner&tiegs (Aug 3, 2003)

Flowmom - HUGE hugs to you. And I really wish I could give several of these a day to you in person as I suspect getting more hugs, relaxing your shoulders and your chest, would help. I wish I could take this all away from you right now.

I have also heard that chest stuff (ie asthma/pneumonia) is related to grief, so that in combination with increased stress and not taking good care of yourself as a result would lead to this. I'm so sorry.

Steams, steams, steams would be good. Long hot showers with eucalyptus. Sitting in the steam room at Eileen Daily Pool. A bowl of hot water and calming herbs and a towel over your head. Keep it all flowing and nice and loose.

We use a lot of astragulus for the lungs. If you get the dried herbs, they look kind of like tongue depressors. You can chop a bunch of them up, boil them with the lid on for about 20 minutes, then keep lid on and steep for 4 hours. Strain, reheat and ADD HONEY!!! to make it more drinkable!

Chicken soup, chicken soup, chicken soup, breakfast, lunch and dinner.

If you get sick of eating copious amounts of garlic, we also crush it up and heat it in oil, then put the oil on the bottoms of our feet.

Long hot soaks in an epsom salt bath each night. Let your housework go, take care of YOU as much as you can. Cry, rage, let it go and don't hold it too close to your chest. I imagine even if you do this in the bath after the kids go to bed, once a day, it may help?

INSIST that if DH is leaving, he has to step up more in childcare. More of a 50/50 split, he takes them out to the park for long plays while you take care of you. Perhaps it will give him a more realistic view of what shared parenting will be?

A few ideas. That sucks that you're feeling it come on again, but it's obviously a warning sign that it's time you took care of YOU first. As they say about the oxygen mask and all that - it may feel like you don't have time or energy to take good care of you, but it'll give you lots more time afterwards if you can prevent pneumonia. xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey flowmom,
Diet may be playing a big role here especially since you have all that mucus. Try to cut out until you are better; dairy(especially cold milk, yogurt), flour products, all cold foods(ice cream), and raw fruits and veggies. All these things increase mucus.
Try to eat roasted veggies, cooked grains like rice, quinoa, barley, etc. Meats, especially chicken soup with lots of onions and garlic.
Try a pear cut in half with some honey on topped baked in the oven until soft. This helps with excess mucus.
The raw garlic should help a lot!
Also I have used for my dd an onion compress. You can saute onions in olive oil until a little tender, then mix them with some ground flax or some flour, and spread the mixture ona thin cloth like a bandana or cheesecloth(several layers of cheesecloth). Lay on your back and lay this across your lungs. Let it stay for about 15 mintues. If possible have someone help you put it on your back too.
Can you have family come over to help take care of you a little?


----------



## vancouverlori (Sep 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flowmom* 
I might pick up some mucinex...

Mucinex = guaifenesin, any brand will do. Sadly, it's only available as a single entity in liquid format (ewww), definitely get the extra strength.

Also definitely avoid *any* antihistamines (chlorpheniramine, brompheniramine, diphenhydramine, etc.) because they all dry up mucous membranes, which is why they increase problems with the lungs.

Echinacea and oil of oregano are also helpful. My mom also swore by hot toddys - brandy in hot water, I think? at bedtime, of course. Or hot water with honey and lemon juice is something I always found helpful.

Also, orange juice is another mucus-inducing thing, so avoid it.








Take care of yourself.


----------



## Autumn Mama (Oct 23, 2006)

I have been amazed that I haven't been sick this Fall/Winter at all so far. My last cold was in September. The kids have been sick a few times and I've stayed well. My regime this year has been: sporadic CLO, with none during December and much of January. I take Vit B12 sublingual tablets to aid stress and feed my adrenals (long suffering organs from my bout of death related grief the last two years...), about 5000 mcg altogether, and Kyolic brand Garlic with astragalus, vit C, and an immune boosting mushroom blend, I take two/day, though you can take 4/day. This stuff is my health ticket, I think. It's pricey, but in addition to an occasional multi and powdered calcium ascorbate, it's all I take.

I'm a big believer in learning how to breathe better, too. This was crucial to me when dealing with grief, and I increased my lung capacity with quick walks, and cold fresh morning or evening air in my lungs. I now routinely sit and tune into myself, and just take deep breaths for a minute or so all throughout the day. It does wonders to keep my shoulders relaxed (I'm the tension queen some days, it's just where I carry it, and in my neck too), my mind clearer and more focused, and my heart beating more regularly.

I also took for several months, Lorna Vanderhague's Adrenal formula to begin healing my adrenals after the massive stress of my brother and father dying. I let it go after seeing myself heal and become more energetic and my heart rate evened out. A good health food store should have that and the Kyolic (orange labeled bottle) I aslo cut out most sugar and starch from my diet to assist my gut in building immunity. Little bread (only sprouted or sourdough now) no crackers, no boxed cereal at all. We're all weaned off of it, and my kids are not so mood swing-y. There is much belief about the gut being the source of healthy immunity, though it's not an area I've looked into deeply. I think artparent swore by it! Address and feed your adrenals in whatever way you can!! Years of babies, BF'ing, lack of sleep and stress makes them crash. They need conscious care to properly heal and restore themselves.

Sleep is helpful, too, though I crave solitary time so much, that during Winter I tend to stay up too late. When we're outdoors all day, that need is met.

Can you get a massage therapist (RMT) who has some background in treating the chest area and for help processing grief? I found healthy touch crucial to surviving grief. A chiro can help here, too. Mine is a godsend...Paul Verlaan in North Vancouver (DC) He's been mine for 16 years.

Best of care to you, mama


----------



## tooticky (Mar 30, 2006)

flowmom... So sorry to hear that you are feeling bad again. You've gotten great suggestions already. I'll sum up what I do for dd when she is chesty (







):

Steam - both in the bathroom before bed and running a humidifier at night
Lots of fluids - lemon, honey, ginger (no milk or oj as others have mentioned)
Lots of extra vitamin D, C, and Zinc
Respiractin - a herbal mixture that promotes respiratory health. It's a liquid and is available for both adults and children.

I also give the whole family a reishi/cordyceps mixture. It is meant to promote respiratory health, as well as being an immune tonic.

For myself, I have done a steam with oil of oregano that really seems to help with congestion. Painful but feels effective.

I am sending healing thoughts your way...


----------



## flowmom (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice mamas! You've really given me some good ideas on the physical side of things. On the grief side...I think I needed reminding to make more space for that. I'm putting so much energy into "holding it together", but I also need to give myself safe ways to "let it go".


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if anyone added this, but I would also take zinc and D3. Those two with C are our big immune boosters at our house.

Also, if you vax, consider the pneumonia vaccine once you are feeling better. I had pneumonia twice in my teens (asthmatic) and haven't had it since I got the vax. If you're susceptible to pneumonia, it's a good idea to try and prevent it. As we age, pneumonia becomes more and more lethal.

ETA: I forgot about Sinupret. It's used in Europe and Dr. Sears recommends it on his website. Has lots of studies behind it. Completely herbal/natural. Some Walmarts carry it.

V


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm worry sorry you're going through so much emotionally and being sick on top of it.









I wanted to add that in addition to all the other stuff you are doing, my ND also recommends sleeping in a raised position to keep things from pooling in the lungs. I think it helped even though it wasn't the most comfortable. I found the steam of hot showers and a vaporizer very helpful.

I had pneumonia 3 years ago and it was awful. The thought of it coming back is terrifying. I have asthma and allergies so I try to be as careful as possible. FWIW, I also have grief issues so maybe there is something to all that as well.

Can you find a therapist to help you through some of the emotional stuff? I know when I am stressed and sleep-deprived, my immune system goes downhill fast.


----------



## tiffani (May 17, 2002)

how are you feeling? pneumonia avoided?


----------



## flowmom (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks for asking tiffani! Still have the cough







but no pneumonia







. I did use the cough syrup that kdt recommended and I think it might have helped. My kids have lingering coughs too so I'm going to try to add something. Sorry b&t, I just cannot bring myself to smear myself in garlic extracts!! I have a very sensitive nose and while I like the smell of garlic, I also like the smell to stop after a while







. All other suggestions appreciated and noted!! I may be using them still!!


----------



## iamme (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kailey's mom* 
Dude, there seriously has to be something in the soil, or something!! Most everybody I know is dealing with reoccurring respitory infectons, inclucing pnemonia. I'm getting over my 5th ordeal of this, since November..and thankfully, it didn't linger in my chest. I took Musinex, and also used my inhalor more often. I don't know how true this is, but my dd's pulminary doc when she was an infant told us to avoid VICS chest rub. She gave me a long speal of how this actually encourages a pnemonia to set it, I'm sure you can google this and find the technical terms. I've taken antibiotics each time the chest infection got bad, Levequin helped, but the best by far was the Bactrim, so if you get antibiotics again, maybe ask about Bactrim. it's sulfer and seemed to work far better than the others. Hugs, I know this sucks!

I'm sorry to say that misery loves company, but a friend just said that we are the only family she knows that keeps getting sick.

I almost used the Vicks tonight-thanks for the warning!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
Nin Jiom Cough Syprup, you can get it at Save On Foods and London Drugs. I had pneumonia 3 times one winter, 2 the next, since I have discovered this stuff I have not had it again (I also had it several times prior to those winters) and I have used my inhaler ONCE. My entire extended family swears by it now.

When I feel like a cold is moving into my chest I make sure to have a few doses preventatively, usually I put a tablespoon into peppermint tea. It doesn't taste too bad. And the bonus is that it is all natural.

My MIL also swears by manuka honey, but I haven't tried it. There is honey in the Nin Jiom but I'm not sure what kind.

Am going to hunt this cough syrup down. The Sambucus I paid big bucks for isn't cutting it!
Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vancouverlori* 
Mucinex = guaifenesin, any brand will do. Sadly, it's only available as a single entity in liquid format (ewww), definitely get the extra strength.

Also definitely avoid *any* antihistamines (chlorpheniramine, brompheniramine, diphenhydramine, etc.) because they all dry up mucous membranes, which is why they increase problems with the lungs.

Echinacea and oil of oregano are also helpful. My mom also swore by hot toddys - brandy in hot water, I think? at bedtime, of course. Or hot water with honey and lemon juice is something I always found helpful.

Also, orange juice is another mucus-inducing thing, so avoid it.








Take care of yourself.

I've been taking benedryl every. single.night.
















I don't mean to hijack here Flowmom-it's just that I can really. really relate! In the last 10 days we've spent over $200 to get me well. All tests come back normal. The doc hears signs of asthma(never had it before!) so I just got done using an inhaler for the first time. And, it's not doing the trick.

UGH!! I am so frustrated!!

I am have been tkaing notes on the advice here, but do have one question. Are *all* juices bad? I'm not an OTC kinda girl, nor am I a fruit juice drinker-but with this cough, I've been downing apple juice, and a cranberry/pomegranite juice-along with lots and lots of medicinal teas.

I hope things are going better for you Flowmom.


----------



## beaner&tiegs (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey Flowmom! No skin off my back re: garlic oil! I personally ingest tonnes of raw garlic on garlic toast with a big bowl of soup, the oil is more for the kids who I can't get to eat the garlic!!!!!!! The important part is to get as much garlic into you as possible Also, I don't know if I mentioned it before, but our naturopath suggested to J to do a ginger bath to help get rid of fever and congestion. Not sure how it works, I'd be inclined to steep a bunch of grated ginger in water for 4 hours, then strain and put in a hot hot bath and sit in it for a while. Then wrap up in lots of blankets to sweat out the bugs. BE SURE TO DRINK LOTS OF WATER during this!!!!!

As for drinking juices, iamme, I would tend to stop drinking juices and stick to tonnes of teas. Hot tea is great for congestion, and has no sugars. If rehydration is an issue, I'd be inclined to drink more coconut waters along with hot teas. I'd cut out all sugars and starches, and absolutely all dairy, to try and help cut out muccous and let your immune system boost up. And if you're always getting it, I'd start look at environmental factors like dust and rugs and bedding that might be triggering allergies/asthma-like factors? And basic immune-boosting stuff. Sorry to hear your frustration, it sucks to always feel sick.


----------



## vancouverlori (Sep 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamme* 
I don't mean to hijack here Flowmom-it's just that I can really. really relate! In the last 10 days we've spent over $200 to get me well. All tests come back normal. The doc hears signs of asthma(never had it before!) so I just got done using an inhaler for the first time. And, it's not doing the trick.

Don't feel bad about hijacking - I'm sure Flowmom shared this thread with the community at large for everyone's benefit.

Asthma can come up at any time. I've found that after each pregnancy, my body was changed. After my first, I developed allergies and asthma. Since my second, they've hardly bothered me.







Heck, some women even have premenstrual asthma. Gotta love our female hormones! As for the inhaler, depending on what kind you're using, it may take time to work. Short-acting bronchodilators (like Ventolin/albuterol/salbutamol or terbutaline) should reduce coughing and wheezing within 10 minutes, but are not an instant cure. Steroid inhalers (Flovent, Pulmicort, etc) work by toning down the immune system's overreaction (yes, that's what happens) right at the level of DNA (by stopping the production of inflammatory proteins and enzymes). They take time to work, usually 4 to 7 days before you notice any difference. And then they should be continued for a week or two, depending on how it goes, and then as determined by frequency of need for short-acting bronchodilators) Patience, grasshopper! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## iamme (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *******&tiegs* 
Hey Flowmom! No skin off my back re: garlic oil! I personally ingest tonnes of raw garlic on garlic toast with a big bowl of soup, the oil is more for the kids who I can't get to eat the garlic!!!!!!! The important part is to get as much garlic into you as possible Also, I don't know if I mentioned it before, but our naturopath suggested to J to do a ginger bath to help get rid of fever and congestion. Not sure how it works, I'd be inclined to steep a bunch of grated ginger in water for 4 hours, then strain and put in a hot hot bath and sit in it for a while. Then wrap up in lots of blankets to sweat out the bugs. BE SURE TO DRINK LOTS OF WATER during this!!!!!

As for drinking juices, iamme, I would tend to stop drinking juices and stick to tonnes of teas. Hot tea is great for congestion, and has no sugars. If rehydration is an issue, I'd be inclined to drink more coconut waters along with hot teas. I'd cut out all sugars and starches, and absolutely all dairy, to try and help cut out muccous and let your immune system boost up. And if you're always getting it, I'd start look at environmental factors like dust and rugs and bedding that might be triggering allergies/asthma-like factors? And basic immune-boosting stuff. Sorry to hear your frustration, it sucks to always feel sick.

Thanks for the advice! I did stop all juices and just stuck to teas today. Also, I ate a total of 8 cloves of garlic. Is that too much? I feel fine-a little better, actually. I just had a piece of toast with chopped garlic on it and a bowl of soup with more garlic-then realized that I had eaten that many. I love garlic, and could probably eat twice that much if it's safe(can't imagine why not?). I've been trying to think of anti-viral foods or supplements and garlic was the best I could do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vancouverlori* 
Don't feel bad about hijacking - I'm sure Flowmom shared this thread with the community at large for everyone's benefit.

Asthma can come up at any time. I've found that after each pregnancy, my body was changed. After my first, I developed allergies and asthma. Since my second, they've hardly bothered me.







Heck, some women even have premenstrual asthma. Gotta love our female hormones! As for the inhaler, depending on what kind you're using, it may take time to work. Short-acting bronchodilators (like Ventolin/albuterol/salbutamol or terbutaline) should reduce coughing and wheezing within 10 minutes, but are not an instant cure. Steroid inhalers (Flovent, Pulmicort, etc) work by toning down the immune system's overreaction (yes, that's what happens) right at the level of DNA (by stopping the production of inflammatory proteins and enzymes). They take time to work, usually 4 to 7 days before you notice any difference. And then they should be continued for a week or two, depending on how it goes, and then as determined by frequency of need for short-acting bronchodilators) Patience, grasshopper! I hope you feel better soon!

That is interesting and weird! But, I'm all too familiar with female hormones and the odd changes they can bring about. Anyway, this inhaler is albuterol. I stopped taking it today as I got freaked out by the gassy-like smell. My breathing is better, but if I start wheezing again tonight, I'll use it.

Thanks!


----------



## vancouverlori (Sep 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iamme* 
That is interesting and weird! But, I'm all too familiar with female hormones and the odd changes they can bring about.

I should point out that I probably had food allergies and asthma as a kid, but they went undiagnosed. Numerous "ear infections" (that stopped when I stopped drinking milk b/c I didn't like it anymore), numerous bouts of "bronchitis"... these can be signs of allergies and asthma in kids. I seemed to outgrow these things somewhat by age 14 (I also believe in 7-year cycles to the body), and both my pregnancies coincided with ages that were multiples of 7.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/treatment.shtml

Cold and flu season is low vitamin D season.

I do 5000 IU daily as maintenance. 10,000 IU for a month or two to get blood levels up when they tested low. I haven't been sick in over a year and this is huge for me. (Also have a very stressful life and divorce!) See website for advice.


----------



## iamme (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaneS* 
http://www.vitamindcouncil.org/treatment.shtml

Cold and flu season is low vitamin D season.

I do 5000 IU daily as maintenance. 10,000 IU for a month or two to get blood levels up when they tested low. I haven't been sick in over a year and this is huge for me. (Also have a very stressful life and divorce!) See website for advice.

Jane, thanks so much for posting this information. Until two weeks ago, I understood how important Vit. D was, but had no idea how much our bodies really need. I am seeing a new chiropractor, and he had told me to switch to a vit.D that was in sublingual form(lozenge) and the amount for each tablet is 1,000 IU. When I just saw him he said to take 10,000 IUs and I really doubted this. I've been taking 5,000-and after reading this information just took another 5,000. I noticed yesterday that my body seemed to be on the mend, and I do think it is due to the increased vit.d! To think that this is most likely an appropriate maintenance dosage and the medicinal dosage is 10,000 is mind blowing yet oh so encouraging!

The link also cleared up what I have been wondering this week(but too lazy to research)and that is whether Vit. D is different than Vit D3.

I don't need to take the test, I *know* my body has needed Vit D3 in great amounts for a long time.


----------



## raksmama (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for sharing. I am not the OP but I also pneumonia seemingly out of the blue last year. I am writing all this down!


----------

